# Craftsman / Atlas Mk 2 - 6"



## westsailpat (Dec 13, 2017)

It will be interesting to see what this one finally goes for , would be nice if there was 3 jaw chuck .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/atlas-618-...328800?hash=item1ed57673e0:g:jbYAAOSwv-ZaLbGj


----------



## Uncle Buck (Dec 14, 2017)

For the $700 + that it is sitting at now with 3 more days to go a guy would do better to look around for an old Logan. I would not give that kind of money for a MK Atlas myself, regardless how well it was tooled.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 14, 2017)

AFAIK, Logan never built a 6" lathe.


----------



## 34_40 (Dec 14, 2017)

She's a beauty!

Wish I had some room..  and 720 bucks..


----------



## westsailpat (Dec 14, 2017)

She is a beauty , some people just want that machine Uncle Buck . I do agree with your logic  , but just look at that color . Haha I just flashed on your 34' there 34-40 a perfect match .


----------



## 34_40 (Dec 14, 2017)

If it was settin' in my shop, I'd be a happy man.  
A good size ( for the home shop) and looks like it's in great shape and then it's got all the tooling with it.


----------



## Bobby Bailey (Dec 14, 2017)

westsailpat said:


> It will be interesting to see what this one finally goes for , would be nice if there was 3 jaw chuck .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/atlas-618-...328800?hash=item1ed57673e0:g:jbYAAOSwv-ZaLbGj



It will be interesting , I have one like it but slightly better tooled that I am going to sell. I bought it new from Atlas in 1979.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 15, 2017)

Bobby,

Before you get rid of it, please complete the Atlas Mk2 survey questionaire (if you haven't already - I didn't check).  You will find it up above in the Sticky area.  Just copy and paste it into your reply email, fill it out and send to wa5cab@cs.com  We have the info on very few examples of units made in 1979 or later.  One thing that I am still trying to pin down is the approximate date of the switch to Zamak for the headstock which more or less doomed the Mk2.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Dec 15, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> AFAIK, Logan never built a 6" lathe.



That is part of the point. Unless a guy is space restricted in which case I can understand buying a 6" machine the same amount of money spent for that 6" would buy a fellow a better quality 10-12" lathe that is much beefier and simply put a head and shoulders better quality made machine. 

My comment is not a bash against the Atlas brand either, I myself own a Craftsman/Atlas 12" that I love dearly. With that said I am the first to concede that a Logan lathe is a more substantial and better built machine. 

Actually I had an Atlas MK II lathe that needed a lot of work that I just gave away to a fellow for a starter lathe that was very space restricted.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Dec 15, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> Bobby,
> 
> Before you get rid of it, please complete the Atlas Mk2 survey questionaire (if you haven't already - I didn't check).  You will find it up above in the Sticky area.  Just copy and paste it into your reply email, fill it out and send to wa5cab@cs.com  We have the info on very few examples of units made in 1979 or later.  One thing that I am still trying to pin down is the approximate date of the switch to Zamak for the headstock which more or less doomed the Mk2.



This comment confuses me. AFAIK all Atlas machines had ZAMAK gears and that is all ANY Atlas machine ever had. My Atlas milling machine, my late model 12" Craftsman/ Atlas, and the 6" MK II Atlas that I gave away all had Zamak gears and to my knowledge that was what came with every Atlas ever made. Or am I incorrect in that statement? 

Or are you speaking of the headstock housing being cast in Zamak?


----------



## David S (Dec 15, 2017)

I think he is referring to the headstock housing.  Does that make sense?  I have an older Atlas 618 and never even checked what the housing is made of.

David


----------



## Uncle Buck (Dec 15, 2017)

David S said:


> I think he is referring to the headstock housing.  Does that make sense?  I have an older Atlas 618 and never even checked what the housing is made of.
> 
> David


Oh, well I would not be surprised if the MK II lathes had headstock housings made of Zamak. I think all of the older Atlas 6" lathes would have had headstock castings of better material than Zamak.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 16, 2017)

My post clearly said that it was the headstock to which I was referring.  The only Atlas lathes to ever have a Zamak headstock were the last few hundred 10100's and 10200's made.  The first roughly 20,000 or so 3950's, 101.21200's, 10100's and 10200's made all had cast iron headstocks.  The few Zamak headstocks and legs made were an example of what can happen when the bean counters gain complete control.  And for that matter, the problem really wasn't that the headstocks were Zamak.  They were just 'way too thin.  Had they been made of cast iron in the same molds they would have been just as prone to breakage.  But if Atlas hadn't made most of their gears and a few other parts out of Zamak (most of the ones in the QCGB's are steel) , we would not be having this conversation now, because the Atlas machines would have been too expensive and few individuals of the 30's to 70's could have afforded them.  So there wouldn't be many of them around.  Just as there aren't many Logans, SB's, Rockwells or Clausings around.  Plus except for a few batches made early in WW-II (all of which failed many years ago), the Zamak change gears and half nuts have held up quite well except for those that got no oil or a daily dose of grinding paste.  All of the ones in my 3996 are still original and probably will still be when I'm pushing up daisies.

Also, as I tried to explain earlier, if anyone is considering buying a 6" lathe, it's usually because they want or need a 6" lathe.  Today, by the time that you acquire the necessary tooling and accessories to make the thing usable, the total cost isn't going to be that different.


----------



## westsailpat (Dec 17, 2017)

@Uncle Buck check the winning bid . Please sit down first . This one was a 10100 3262 , was that before 3969 ? Was this one cast a iron head ? Robert , Atlas made Zamak legs ?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/atlas-618-...328800?hash=item1ed57673e0:g:jbYAAOSwv-ZaLbGj


----------



## Chuck K (Dec 17, 2017)

I wasn't aware that there was a shortage of used Logans.


----------



## westsailpat (Dec 17, 2017)

I tripped over one today .


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 17, 2017)

Just shows what auction fever can do.  Well if he joins H-M I'll try to be gracious and not mention it. If he's happy that's fine. 
M


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 18, 2017)

Mark,

The first Mk2 in late 1972 were the Atlas 3950 and Sears 101.21200.  They had a cast iron headstock and ball bearings and were painted gray.  The first 800 to 1000 of each  had the 618 compound.  Judging from known serial numbers, I would guess that about 5000 3950's and 4000 101.21200's were made between late 1972 and some time in 1977.  The 3950 was replaced by the 10100, which Sears apparently never sold.  It originally had a cast iron headstock and Timken bearings  The first few hundred were also painted gray.  Then the color was changed to blue sometime before # 000738.  The highest known serial number was 010480 with a Zamak headstock and a casting date reported as 04/01/1981.  The first known Zamak headstock was 009901 (still with Timken bearings) but the casting date could not be read.  

There was also a 10200 metric model but only two have been reported.  Serial numbers were 004847 and 005223.  Neither casting date was reported but with only those serial numbers, they must have shared the S/N block with the 10100.

Yes, the ones with Zamak headstocks also have Zamak legs.


----------



## Bobby Bailey (Dec 18, 2017)

*wa5cab*,
I just filled out the Mark II questionaire and emailed it to you.
My zamak headstocked 10100 is ser. # 008174 has the casting number but, I could not find a casting date.

It has been a great little lathe with no issues with the headstock.
Bobby


----------



## Uncle Buck (Dec 19, 2017)

westsailpat said:


> @Uncle Buck check the winning bid . Please sit down first . This one was a 10100 3262 , was that before 3969 ? Was this one cast a iron head ? Robert , Atlas made Zamak legs ?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/atlas-618-...328800?hash=item1ed57673e0:g:jbYAAOSwv-ZaLbGj




This makes no sense whatsoever. I understand a guy being limited to a 6" lathe. What I cannot understand is why on earth a guy would choose a less desirable late model MKII Atlas over one of the earlier and far superior design Atlas 6" lathes. Especially since he could have bought the superior version for half the price or less paid for the one shown!

I suppose there is something to be said for the fact that the machine is in fact NOS, but still, really? There is a point where the price outruns the worth of the machine even if it is NOS, and for me this is an example of one of those times.

My dad always said everyone has to climb "fools hill" I will add for some that climb is much longer than others ! LOL


----------



## francist (Dec 19, 2017)

"Everyone has to climb fool's hill..." -- I like that. Not specifically as it relates to the topic at hand, but just a neat expression. 

-frank


----------



## Uncle Buck (Dec 19, 2017)

Chuck K said:


> I wasn't aware that there was a shortage of used Logans.


There is not in my area, nor SB or Clausing machines, they pop up fairly routinely, though usually the Logans are hand change gear machines and not equipped with a quick change. Often they are priced around $300-500. The SB without QC tend to go about as cheap, but those with QC usually double the asking price.


----------



## Chuck K (Dec 19, 2017)

Uncle Buck said:


> This makes no sense whatsoever. I understand a guy being limited to a 6" lathe. What I cannot understand is why on earth a guy would choose a less desirable late model MKII Atlas over one of the earlier and far superior design Atlas 6" lathes. Especially since he could have bought the superior version for half the price or less paid for the one shown!
> 
> I suppose there is something to be said for the fact that the machine is in fact NOS, but still, really? There is a point where the price outruns the worth of the machine even if it is NOS, and for me this is an example of one of those times.
> 
> My dad always said everyone has to climb "fools hill" I will add for some that climb is much longer than others ! LOL


I found out a long time ago that a machine is worth just about as much as someone is willing to pay for it.  That's why I quit going to auctions.  It got to the point that I could go to the store and buy stuff cheaper than it sold at auction.


----------



## westsailpat (Dec 19, 2017)

For sure this one went for pricey . But what a beautiful machine none the less . I'm thinking to make this machine the Holy Grail of 6" MK2's  it needs a 3" 6 jaw Buck chuck , taper attachment and a crotch center , OK that is the tooling it needs (did I forget something ?) Now on to my personal , I would have a set of Atlas cast iron legs matching blue and a Mahogany table top (6 coats of varnish)  and have the whole set up gold pin striped (very subtle though)


----------



## Uncle Buck (Dec 20, 2017)

Chuck K said:


> I found out a long time ago that a machine is worth just about as much as someone is willing to pay for it.  That's why I quit going to auctions.  It got to the point that I could go to the store and buy stuff cheaper than it sold at auction.



That works well to a point. However, if you are bidding on an older USA made product and the only equal you can buy in todays market is something from China part of what drives that higher auction price is the fact that your only option is to buy something probably of lesser quality new at a cost perhaps nearly as high or higher than the quality used item being sold at a higher price at the auction.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 20, 2017)

Uncle Buck said:


> There is not in my area, nor SB or Clausing machines, they pop up fairly routinely, though usually the Logans are hand change gear machines and not equipped with a quick change. Often they are priced around $300-500. The SB without QC tend to go about as cheap, but those with QC usually double the asking price.


Honey, we're moving to Topeka! LOL
Mark


----------



## Chuck K (Dec 20, 2017)

Uncle Buck said:


> That works well to a point. However, if you are bidding on an older USA made product and the only equal you can buy in todays market is something from China part of what drives that higher auction price is the fact that your only option is to buy something probably of lesser quality new at a cost perhaps nearly as high or higher than the quality used item being sold at a higher price at the auction.


There is that.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Dec 24, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Honey, we're moving to Topeka! LOL
> Mark



Great idea if you are looking to put together a home shop on the cheap and you have a little patience!


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 25, 2017)

Yeah it seems ya gotta go to the gittin' place if ya wanna git.  Specifically east coast.  Wish I had family out there, but the closest is Okla city
M


----------



## Lordbeezer (Dec 28, 2017)

Well that will get you half way here..


----------

